# go try my luck!!!



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

well i leave tonight to go hunt mr tom turkey in the morn for the next 2 days!!! i wish you all luck!!!! and be safe!!!!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Which part of the state are ya hittin?


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Good luck,I am heading out tomorrow night for 3 days of chasing mr tom  brown co aberdeen [email protected]


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

good luck scott.i like my turkey fried


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Good luck Scott, hope you get a big one !!


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

i'll be down by wellston. i have 2 buddies down there now and the past few days they've seen a ton of turkey but no shot...


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

well nuttin!!! still haven't bagged my first bird!!! i'll try friday..thats my b-day so i hope the turkey gods are nice!!!


----------

